
Redis weekly update #1 - Hashes and... many more - gthank
http://antirez.com/post/redis-weekly-update-1.html
======
lpgauth
Perfect timing! I just started implementing an redis model to mimic
activerecord objects. I was using JSON, but this is way better.

Thank you.

